# opinion on Samsung Galaxy S5



## Frankwer (Feb 11, 2014)

I just heard that Samsung Galaxy S5 will be released soon this month. How do you think about it? Do you think it will threaten iPhone


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2014)

No!


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 12, 2014)

If I wanted an android phone, I would get the 32 GB Nexis 5 - unlocked/no contract - for $399 at the Google Play store

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_Black?id=nexus_5_black_32gb&hl=en


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 12, 2014)

Nexus, not Nexis  (lol)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2014)

Should we feel insecure and threatened also by the other competition? Like if or when Nokia doubles its 40 megapixel camera phones to 80 megapixel cameras, or when Jolla (the engineers who left Nokia and wanted to do their own thing) might some day have a battery life that's better than Motorola Flare in 1995?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2014)

Well according to the article Samsung's SmartPhone struggle  may only get worse. It looks like Samsung is getting squeezed on the high end from Apple and low end from Xiaomi.

So the Android market is as fickle as fashion these days.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe it's time to innovate something again. Not features - but something that people desire. 

Look at all the phone ads now. iPhone = what plays with your desires and imagination. So you want one because you could use it for something cool (that you don't even know yet). Whereas all the other phone ads seem more or less "Oh look, we have totally something like Siri too..." "this is a serious business phone, but it can have a bit of hip side too, so I'm so totally desiring this phone as much as I'd really want an iPhone... of course I do; I'm talking about how great this Competitor Phone is right now to you" and so on. Why do your ads so that they only make you _compare_ your product to a competitor?

The same as car ads. "This X car is totally as cool as car Y, and costs less than car Z." Those are valid sales points. You will sell to those people who want to buy a car that fits that criteria you just used. But will it make anyone DREAM and really DESIRE to have your car? They only _compare_ what you have or what you sell to other products. And  t_hat's not how desires work_ - at least after high school. "I _totally_ want to be with Mark because he's totally _as cool as_ Bob, _as rich as_ Tim, and not_ as popular_ out of my reach _as_ Brad would be". Oh yes, in high school that's how it works. But when you find what you love, and want, and desire, that's not cool any more. I don't want someone to be with me because I'm as cool as Alice, as wealthy as Kay, and pretty but not out of reach pretty as Beth would be. _No_; I want something _because_ I want it, and if I'm with someone I want to be with them because they want to be with me, and not compare me to something else. 

And the same comparison stuff sucks in other things too - if I just started to run and can barely do 5K without a pause, I probably shouldn't compare my running to someone who's ran already 57 marathons. Compare your life and your progress to you only, and only you can know what you really want or desire. The ads - and everything - is always playing with insecurities, wishes, and desires. Even if everyone already has a phone, or a watch, or a bicycle repair kit. To create something people _desire_ they need to _wake_ that desire. You can already have a phone that has a very nice camera, that you can also shoot films, read books, and use Skype and Face Time with - what else would you want your new customers to _desire_? A tiny disposable phone that does just phone, text, and basic photos? Something faster, smarter, and stronger? This is where the competition should happen - and not just comparing Your Product's feature A to Competitor Product's feature A.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 16, 2014)

Gia, 

You are on the spot. We could do the same with political ads. Person B has been in office too long, so vote for person A. You have no clue as to what beliefs or platform Person A even stands for.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2014)

And even the politics need more than two things to choose from.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 8, 2015)

To dig up an old thread it looks like Samsung can't help themselves ,   Samsung caught hiring 'fans'  to attend S6  conference.


----------

